# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Bir Kürt Boyu Yok Mu?

## atoybil

DOĞU ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü http://www.angelfire.com/tn3/tahir/trk84.html

BİR KüRT BOYU YOK MU?

şimdiye kadar Kürt olduğu iddia edilen devlet ve milletlerin TüRK olduğunu belirtmeye çalıştık. 
Bunların Kürtler ile, ancak TüRK adı ile bağlantı kurulursa, bir akrabalık bağı olabileceğini göstermek istedik. 

Kürtlerin tamamen TüRKLER'den kopuk olarak bir millet olarak ANADOLU'da İran'da ve Mezopotamya'da varlık göstermelerinin söz konusu olamıyacağını ortaya koyduk. 

Kassitler, Mitanilerin adlarını zorlıyarak bunları "kürt" adına bağlamaya çalışarak tarih içinde Anadolu civarında "kürt" devleti yaratmak mümkün değildir. 

Peki, geçmişte bir KüRT boyu yok mu?.. 

VAR!.. 

Ama ANADOLU'da değil!... ALTAYLAR'ın ötesinde!... TüRK DİYARINDA!.. Hem de günümüzden 1300 yıl önce!.. 

Yenisey'de Elegeş Suyu'nun sol kıyısındaki bir anıt mezarda şu kitabe vardır: 


"Kürt El-Kan Alp Urungu, altunlug keşigün bantım belde, Elim dokuz kırk yaşım."
3.20 m. boyundaki taşın üzerindeki bu satırların anlamı 


"Kürt halkının hanı Alp Urungu'yum.... Altınlı okluğumu belime bağladım, devletim oldu... 39 yaşında öldüm." 
şeklindedir.... Elegeş Türkleri ve Macarlar arasında bir Kürt oymağı olması, Kürtlerin TURANİ olduğunun en büyük delilidir. 

Biz KüRT diye bir TüRK boyunun olduğunu asla inkar etmiyoruz!.. Bunun ORTAASYA tarihindeki önemli yerini de kürt ayırımcılardan daha çok savunuruz. 

Bizim itirazımız, ANADOLU'daki çeşitli aşiret ve boylardan bir grup insanımızın "kürt" adı altında biz TüRKLER'den koparılmak istenmesinedir... Bunu asla kabul etmeyiz!.. 

Yalnız hemen belirtelim ki, Elegeş Kitabesi'ndeki KüRT boyu ile bugün ANADOLU'da yaşıyan "kürtler" aynı değildir. Kelime de aynı anlama gelmez. 

Kürt kelimesinin açıklaması, en azgın Kürtçüler tarafından dahi yapılamamaktadır.... üünkü Kırmanç, Zaza, Lur, ve Kalhur ağızlarında böyle bir terim yoktur!.. 

Halbuki TüRKüE'de KER, KüR kelimelerinin çeşitli anlamları vardır, ve bu anlamlar KüRTLER'e uymaktadır. GüüLü, KUVVETLİ, DAYANIKLI anlamlarına gelir. ORTAASYA'da bu anlamda kullanılmıştır. 

Kelimenin türevleri KAR'la ilgilidir. KALIN KAR TABAKASI anlamı da AANADOLU'nun DAĞLIK ve KARLI bölgelerinde yaşıyan bu sert mizaçlı TüRKLER'e çok uymuştur. (Bak: KüRTüE BİR DİL Mİ?) 

900'lü yıllardan itibaren ANADOLU'da TüRKLER ve ARAPLAR arasında "kürt" kelimesi ORTAASYA'ki BOY ADI olarak değil; önce bu yukarda verdiğimiz anlamlarda, sonra da DAĞ GüüEBELERİ anlamında kullanılmıştır... Ve sadece Türkler için değil, Farsların, Arapların hatta Ermenilerin, Yahudilerin oraya buraya dağılmış grupları için kullanılmıştır. Bu yüzden uzun yıllar hitap edilenlerce bir ad olarak benimsenmemiştir. 

Son yıllara kadar da bu insanlar kendileri için bu tabiri kullanmazlardı... Kullananlara da için için kızarlardı. üünkü "Kürt" lakabı, onlara başkalarının taktığı, anlamında bir derece küçümseme ve hor görme ifadesi gizli ad idi... Onlar kendilerine Kırmanç, Zaza, Dersimli demeyi veya aşiret adlarını kullanmayı tercih etmişlerdir. 

Peki, o takdirde ORHUN kitabelerindeki KüRT adı, ve MACAR boyları arasındaki KüRT oymağı neye işaret etmektedir?.. 

Türkler ur, uruk, ulus, soy, boy, oymak, oba kelimelerini değişik büyüklükteki grupları ifade etmek için kullanırlar. URUK, ULUS'tan küçük; BOY'dan büyüktür. Prof. Mehmet Eröz şöyle der: 

"KüRT uruğu'nun; Batı Hunları, Göktürkler, üiğil Türkleri, Kuman Türkleri ve Oğuz Türkleri ile aynı boylar arasında zikredilmesi mühim bir noktadır." 

Yani ORTAASYA'daki Kürt uruğu oldukça büyüktür. Ancak bu uruk bölücülerin sahip çıkmaya çalıştığı KARDUKLAR değildir!. KARDUKLAR, M.ü.7. Asırda Issıggöl çevresinden kalkıp batıya göç eden SAKA (İSKİT) TüRKLERİ'nin bir koludur. 

SAKALAR doğudan ve karadeniz'in üzerinden dolaşıp batıdan ANADOLU'ya girmişler, bir kol da Hazar Denizi civarına yerleşmişti. 

Daha iyi bir ifade ile, o dönemde Karadeniz ve Hazar birer TüRK gölü olmuştu. 

Kimsenin üzerinde durmadığı bir husus vardır... Herkes HERODOT'un (M.ü.490-425) ANADOLU'da görülen İSKİTLER'den ve İSKİT-PERS savaşlarından bahsettiğini bilir.... Ondan 50 yıl sonra yaşamış olan KSENEFON ise, ONBİNLERİN RİCATİ adlı eserinde KARDUKLAR'ı anlatır!.. 

Titiz bir araştırmacı olan Herodot'un KARDUKLAR'dan söz etmemesinin bir tek sebebi vardır: O tarihte KARDUKLAR yoktu!... 

üünkü o tarihte bölgeye yerleşenler İSKİT diye biliniyorlardı!.. Sonradan yaşadıkları bölgeye izafeten KARDUK adını almışlardır. 

F. Kırzıoğlu'na göre SAKALAR yerleştikleri bölgelerde şu boylara ayrılmışlardı: 

- ALBANLAR : Darbent, Bakü ve şirvan dolaylarında (şimdiki Arnavutlar'ın atalarıdır, 
sonradan Balkanlar'a göç etmişlerdir.) 

- SAKASINLAR : Karabağ, Gence dolaylarında 

- GAGARLAR : Borçalı, şamsol, Ahılkelek, Ahıska, Ardahan, Göle dolaylarında 

- TAVLAR : Olur, Oltu, Narman, Tortum, Yusufeli dolaylarında 

- HESPERİTLER: İspir dolaylarında 

- PASİANLAR : Bingöller, Arpaçay, Kars, Kağızman, Pasinler dolaylarında 

- PAKTUKLAR : Van Gölü'nün güneyi, Dicle'nin doğusu dolaylarında 

- KARDUKLAR : Hakkari, Zap Suyu dolaylarında 

M.ü.400'lere ait bu ikinci KARDUKLAR, M.ü. 2000'lerde Sümer eşiktaşında geçen KARDAKA (KARDU)'dan farklı bir TüRK boyudur. 

Bir topluluğun nasıl bu kadar kısa bir sürede ad alabildiği hususu akla gelirse, önümüzde tesbiti son derece kolay bir tarihi hakikat olan üZBEK misali vardır. 

üZBEKLER, sadece 500 yıllık bir millettir. TİMUR İMPARATORLUĞU'nun dağılmasıyla (1400'ler) oluşan ALTUNORDU Devleti emirlerinden Emir üZBEK'e bağlı olan halk, sonradan üZBEK diye bilinmiştir. Bu ad SELüUKLU ve OSMANLI'dan farklı değildir. 1290'de "SELüUKLU" sayılan Sögüt halkı, 1300'lerde OSMANLI diye bilinir olmuş; 1400'de bütün dünya ANADOLU devletini bu adla tanımıştı. 

üte yandan GüKTüRK diye bilinen TüRK Devleti'nin temelini ON-OK yani ON BOY diye bilinen TüRKLER teşkil ederdi. M.S. 630'da GüKTüRKLER üinliler'e mağlup olunca, TüRKLER başsız kaldı. Bir süre sonra doğudaki 5 boy SARI TüRGEş Devleti'ni kurdu. Batıdaki 5 boy ise KARA TüRGEş Devletini oluşturdu. 

Ancak ilki 716'da, ikincisi 756 yılında yıkıldı. Böylece bu ON-OK'a mensup TüRKLER kimi batıya, kimi güneye göçe koyuldu. UZLAR(OĞUZ) ve PEüENEKLER böylece ortaya çıktı. ERGENEKON DESTANI, OĞUZ HAN EFSANESİ bu dönemle ilgili sayıldı. 

Bizce her iki olay da çok daha eskidir. OĞUZ HAN, M.ü. 600 yıllarında aranmalıdır. Ancak 24 boya ayrılan ve bütün bölgeye yayılan OĞUZ soyu ve adı, BİLHASSA GüKTüRKLER'den sonra duyulmuştur. 

Macar alimleri eski MACAR kabilelerinden KüRT-GYAR-MAT kabilesinin adını, ELEGEş Kitabesi'ndeki KüRT kabile adıyla birleştirirler, Zaten bugünkü Macaristan'da 30 kadar Â«KürtÂ» köyü mevcuttur 

Yine MACAR Türkolog Rasonyi, KUMAN TüRKLERİ arasında KURMAN isimli bir kabilenin bulunduğunu söyler ki, KURMANü adının buradan gelmiş olması çok mümkündür. 

Bugün Urfa bölgesinde Â«BadıllıÂ» adıyla anılan ve Türkçe, Farsça, Arapça karışığı bir dil konuşan, kendilerine Â«KürtÂ» diye bir kavmiyet izafe eden aşiretler, Kanuni devrinde Oğuz boylarına mensuptular ve 40 oymaklık BEYDİLİ aşiretini teşkil ediyorlardı. Bu kırk oymaktan biri, 204 nüfuslu Â«KürtlerÂ» oymağı idi. 

üyleyse, artık ANADOLU'da 7. asırdan itibaren görülen KüRT grupların menşeini tesbit edebiliriz. 

ANADOLU'DAKİ BüTüN GERüEK KüRTLER BOKHT(AN) ile BECENE diye bilinen OĞUZLAR'ın üü-OK kolundan, GüKHAN ve DENİZHAN adlı İKİ KARDEş'ten türemişlerdir!.. 

OĞUZ BOYU listesinde BOKHT, BOĞD-UZ veya BüGDüZ olarak geçer. BEüENE (BEüEN-BEüENEVİ ) de yukarda sözünü ettiğimiz PEüENEK TüRKLERİ'nden başkası değildir!.. GüNEYDOĞU ANADOLU'daki yer ve aşiret adlarında bu özelliği görmek mümkündür. 

BOHTAN suyu ve bölgesi de adını Kürtçe'den değil, BOKHT(AN) OĞUZ BOYU'ndan almıştır. 

OĞUZLAR'ın, İslam dinini araştırmak üzere Hz. MUHAMMED'e gönderdikleri elçinin adı BOĞDUZ-AMAN idi. (610-632 arasında) Bu kişi OĞUZLAR'ın üü-OK kolundan DENGİZ-KHAN'ın 4 oğlundan BOĞD-UZ'un İLBEYİ olduğu KURMANüLAR'ın AMANUAN sülalesi temsilcisi idi!.. KüRT adının İSLAM belgelerinde 7. asırdan sonra görülmesi bu yüzdendir. (M.F. Kırzıoğlu, Her Bakımdan TüRK olan KüRTLER, l. Bölüm, sf. 60) 

KURMANüLAR ise AVRUPA'ya da yayılmış olan KUMAN TüRKLERİ soyundandır. 

Ancak şunu kabul etmeli ki, ORHUN kitabelerinde adı geçen KüRT URUĞU'nun ANADOLU'ya intikal eden bir kısmı var ise, ancak BOY, belki de OYMAK denecek kadar küçük bir kısmı idi. 9. Asırdan sonra kafileler halinde gelen TüRKMENLER ile kıyaslanamıyacak kadar az sayıda idiler. Diğer aşiretler arasında eriyip gitmişlerdir. 

BOĞDüZ, BEüENE ve KUMAN kolundan gelen aslı hıristiyan UZ, PEüENEK ve KUMAN TüRKLERİ olan gruplar ise, yaşadıkları DAĞLIK ve KARLI bölgeler dolayısıyla TüRKüE bir kelime olan "KüRT" adıyla anılmaya başlamışlardır. 

Bu gruplar 700'lerden 1500'lere kadar hiç önemsenmedikleri gibi, 1520'de de sayıları ve siyasi etkileri ile değil; sadece dağlık coğrafyanın yarattığı engel ile Yavuz Sultan Selim'den bazı haklar elde etmişlerdir... Bunlara sonra BAYAT, KARAKEüİLİ, AKKEüİLİ gibi diğer OĞUZ soyundan TüRKMENLER katılmış, daha sonra bunlar Fars ve Arap etkisiyle birbirinden kopuk bugünkü Kürt aşiretleri haline gelmiştir. 

Bunların içinde en enteresanı KOüGİRİ aşiretidir!.. Kürt olarak bilinen bu aşiretin adı, aslında KOüLU demektir, ORTAASYA'daki TüRKLER, bizim KOü dediğimiz hayvana KOüGIR derler!. KOüGIRü de tıpkı AKKOYUNLU, KARAKOYUNLU gibi KOüLU aşireti olur!.. Koca bir TüRKMEN aşireti zamanla "kürt" olup çıkmıştır!.. 

Yani Anadolu'daki şİMDİNİN KüRTLERİ İLE GEüMİşİN KüRT BOYU AYNI DEĞİLDİR!.. 

Aynı şekilde Asya'da kalan ve Macarlar ile birlikte Avrupa'ya göçen KüRT boyları da ana kütle içinde pek bir varlık gösteremişler, BOY hatta OYMAK düzeyine inmişlerdir. 

ZAZALAR diye bilinen grup, tamamen ayrı bir TüRK boyu'ndan gelmektedir... İlerde ZAZALAR'dan söz edeceğiz. 

Ayrıca bilhassa Yavuz Sultan Selim zamanında, yani 1500'lerde Batı Anadolu'dan Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu'ya göç ettirilip yerleştirilen TüRKMEN aşiretler vardır ki, bunlar DAĞLAR'da GüüEBELİK ettiği için zamanla KüRT diye anılır olmuştur. 

Hepsi zaman içinde Araplar, Farslar, Ermeniler, Süryaniler ve diğer Türk boyları ile karışarak, ve yüzlerce yıl hepsinin birbirinin üstüne yığılmasıyla oluşmuş, gayrımütecanis bir güruhtur. 

KüRT adı artık bir TüRK BOYU'nun adı olarak değil; sadece GüüEBELİK ifadesi olarak kullanılmaktadır. Hem de sadece DOĞU ANADOLU DAĞ GüüEBELERİ'ne has bir tabirdir. 

ANADOLU OVA GüüEBESİ ise TüRKMEN'dir,.. GüNEY VE BATI ANADOLU GüüEBESİ ise YüRüK'tür. 

Netice itibariyle, M.ü 2000'lerin KARDULAR'ı TüRK kökenlidir ama Kürt değildir....M.ü. 500'lerin İSKİT kökenli KARDUKLAR'ı TüRK kökenlidir ama Kürt değildir... ORTAASYA'da M.S. 700'lerde bir KüRT uruğu vardır ama, Anadolu'daki Kürtler o uruktan değildir... 

Ancak ister ZAZA olsun, ister BEüENE, BOĞDüZ, KURMANü olsun, isterse sonradan KüRT sayılmış diğer bir TüRKMEN aşireti olsun, şimdinin çoğu KüRTLER'inin aslı TüRK'tür!.. Başka hiç bir soyla ve ırkla alakaları yoktur!.. 

Haa, sonradan kürtleşen başka milletlerden gruplar yok mu?.. Elbette var!.. ERMENİ KüRDü, ARAP KüRDü, FARS KüRDü ve hatta YAHUDİ KüRDü de var!.. 

Biz bu ülkede yaşayan herkesi bağrımıza basmışızdır!.. Ne yazık ki, bu karışık Kürtlerden bölücüler, ayırımcılar çıkmış, üstelik TüRK kökenli Kürt aşiretlerini de kışkırtmaya kalkmışlardır. 

Yine de her zaman NE MUTLU TüRK'üM diyen herkesi kendimizden sayarız... Ama Kürtçülük güdene hiç müsamahamız yok!. 

ELEGEş ANITI 

email: [email protected]

----------

